

“I am no longer allowed to be a Google user” - sedev
https://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/2jw9cj/as_an_android_developer_and_user_having_your/

======
nissehulth
I didn't see any explanation to why the dev account was terminated in the
first place. Though it is true that Google "support" suck.

